

Ask HN: Would this PHP DTO code generator help you? - jrobertfox

Do the PHP developers here practice domain driven design patterns? I'm just wondering if any of you have feedback on this little library I started working on: http://jrobertfox.github.com/DTOx/ to help quickly create tested objects.<p>There is a more in depth write up here: http://neverstopbuilding.net/the-dto-pattern-how-to-generate-php-dtos-quickly-with-dtox/<p>Are there other classes you have to write often that could be quickly generated?<p>Thanks!
======
jrobertfox
Clickable... <http://jrobertfox.github.com/DTOx/>

[http://neverstopbuilding.net/the-dto-pattern-how-to-
generate...](http://neverstopbuilding.net/the-dto-pattern-how-to-generate-php-
dtos-quickly-with-dtox/)

